# Shakes & Fidget - das Ende?



## Lethos (10. Mai 2009)

Gerade gelesen... ich bin sprachlos.

S&F Homepage

Hier sieht man welche Comics vom Netz genommen wurden:

S&F Comics


----------



## Éothain (10. Mai 2009)

Na toll, die Anlehnung an die MMORPG´s, gerade an WoW, waren doch gerade der Brüler immer. Einfach Blizzard ein paar Euronen abgeben vom Gewinn (darauf läuft es bestimmt hinaus) und es geht bestimmt wieder weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (10. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott - was stellt sich Blizzard denn jetzt so an? Kann ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Es muss einfach weiter gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeperus (10. Mai 2009)

Sonst hat Blizzard nix zu tun oder ???
Die machen doch kein Geld mit S & F also was is deren Problem?!?


----------



## Lÿn1 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard sich für das Geld interessiert .....und wenn doch dann Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da fällt mir ein gestern in NAxx ham sie uns gesagt das das loot verteilen per Gm (pm bug) ein paar tage dauert und an eine Spezial abteilung abgegeben wird... ----> Die Gms kümmern sich scheinbar auch um rechtliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ww warlock! (10. Mai 2009)

Blizzard soll lieber am neuen Content arbeiten, als wegen so Zeug rumzuheulen.


----------



## The Future (10. Mai 2009)

jo ich als Blizzard mitarbeiter würde mich auch lieber um sowas anstadt bugs beheben kümmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (10. Mai 2009)

Zeperus schrieb:


> Die machen doch kein Geld mit S & F also was is deren Problem?!?



Ähm doch.


-Es erschien ein Shakes & Fidget Comic-Heft

-Im Buffed-Magazin.

-Die Comics erscheinen auf Buffed.

-Außerdem ist doch ein Browser-Game in der Mache?!


Aber ehrlich gesagt, empfinde ich diese Aktion als Sauerei!!


----------



## Rodanold (10. Mai 2009)

1. Wäre es mehr als Schade, wenn es keine Comix mehr geben würde. Was ja aber auch nicht so auf der HP dort steht.

2. Kenne ich da mehrere Seiten und Projekte die sich sehr an WoW anlehnen. Man nehme nur mal Buffed..^^
    Und die ganzen Machima-Projekte.

3. Hätte ich nie gedacht das eine Firma wie Activision/Blizzard solch einen Schwachfug veranstaltet.
    Jeder Künstler oder Entertainer oder Star fühlt sich doch positiv getroffen, wenn man sich auf
    diese Weise mit ihm beschäftigt. Nur die (neuen) Macher von WoW fühlen sich negativ betroffen.


Ich bin dafür das wir eine gemeinsame Gedenkminute für Activision/Blizzard einlegen und damit
unser Mitleid und unser Mitfühlen Kundtun. 
/Ironie off

Durch diese Aktion hat auf jeden Fall Acti/Blizz wieder an Ansehen und Respekt verloren.
Zumindest bei mir.

Greetz
Roni


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Mai 2009)

Zeperus schrieb:


> Die machen doch kein Geld mit S & F also was is deren Problem?!?


Doch, trotzdem einfach lächerlich. Statt mit denen zusammen zu arbeiten..


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

tja is halt urheberrechts verletzung wenn die isch net mit denen absprechen sind sie halt scheiße doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich dnek schon das sie sich i-wie einigen werden ... oder eine unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben müssen ...


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh aber nicht ganz, WO die Urheberechtsverletzung sein soll?!?!

Grafiken von Blizzard werden nicht verwendet und nur weil ein paar Gegenstände/Personen den gleichen namen haben, liegt doch noch keine Urheberechtsverletzung vor o.O


----------



## Kráin94 (10. Mai 2009)

ham die nix zu tun oder waS????
die verlieren ja kein geld dadurch oder so..es schadet ihnen überhaupt nich
daher kann ich nich verstehen was die jetzt daran auszusetzen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> 1
> 
> 2. Kenne ich da mehrere Seiten und Projekte die sich sehr an WoW anlehnen. Man nehme nur mal Buffed..^^
> Und die ganzen Machima-Projekte.
> ...


 öhm... die machen das schon komerziell .... man kann die comics kaufen und eine firma wie activison blizzard muss sein urheberrecht schützen. Stell dir mal vor einer nimmt dein Foto und nimmt es für eine Werbebroschüre... Ist genau das selbe (jedenfalls im übertragenen sinne) zu buffed muss man sagen das es eine zeitschrift sind und für ihre berichterstattung eine erlaubnis haben. Machima Projekte sind nicht komerziell wobei man dies auch verbieten könnte von seiten blizzards.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Ich versteh aber nicht ganz, WO die Urheberechtsverletzung sein soll?!?!
> 
> Grafiken von Blizzard werden nicht verwendet und nur weil ein paar Gegenstände/Personen den gleichen namen haben, liegt doch noch keine Urheberechtsverletzung vor o.O


das liegt ganz daran wobei blizzard ihre dinge geschützt hat. Man denke nur an die S&F Folge "Auf nach Nordend" -> Nordend urheberrecht bei blizzard. Wie sich das mit Landschaften (es gibt folgen in Nagrand Nethersturm etc) und Grafiken ( Es kommen onyxia (folge Wipe) und zB die T2 Warri Rüstungssets vor(gnomination) ) das wird wohl auch alles geschützt sein -> urheberrechtsverletung


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> jo ich als Blizzard mitarbeiter würde mich auch lieber um sowas anstadt bugs beheben kümmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo jetzt die rechtsverdreher von blizzard an nen Pc und lass sie bugs beheben... das kann man mit jura studium auch so gut (denken dann posten )


----------



## Zangor (10. Mai 2009)

In meinen Augen waren die Comics eher Werbung für WoW für die Blizzard nichts berappen musste.


----------



## Kahadan (10. Mai 2009)

An alle die gegen Blizzard flamen:

Blizzard selbst wird da nicht viel mit zu tun haben.
Es ist nähmlich nicht die Rechtsabteilung von Blizzard Entertainment sondern die Rechtsabteilung von Activision-Blizzard (=|= Blizzard) die Probleme mit S&F Comics hat.
Activision-Blizzard ist Teil des Konzerns Vivendi. Wenn Vivendi etwas gegen solche Comics hat, dann heißt das nicht automatisch dass auch Blizzard damit nicht einverstanden ist. Leider hat Vivendi Mitentscheidungsrecht bei solchen Rechtsfragen die Blizzards Produkte betreffen, da Vivendi der Schirmherr Blizzards ist.


Btt: Die Jungs von Activison-Blizzard sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen ... es gehen ihnen ja keine Einnahmen verloren ..


----------



## Bankchar (10. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich passiert das nicht auch bei Dark Legacy :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Jo jetzt die rechtsverdreher von blizzard an nen Pc und lass sie bugs beheben... das kann man mit jura studium auch so gut (denken dann posten )


du hast aber schon irgendwann mal was von der editierfunktion gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum topic: schade um die comics, find die aktion von blizz auch nicht top. mal sehen, was sich daraus entwickelt, und wie dann die abgeänderten comics aussehen werden


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Activision-Blizzard ist Teil des Konzerns Vivendi. Wenn Vivendi etwas gegen solche Comics hat, dann heißt das nicht automatisch dass auch Blizzard damit nicht einverstanden ist. Leider hat Vivendi Mitentscheidungsrecht bei solchen Rechtsfragen die Blizzards Produkte betreffen, das Vivendi der Schirmherr Blizzards ist.


Vivendi hat sich mit Activison fusioniert und heißt nun Activision Blizzard. Ist nun der größter publisher der welt (noch vor EA)




> du hast aber schon irgendwann mal was von der editierfunktion gehört? rolleyes.gif



natürlich ich wll nur meine beiträge pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ne is mir nur zuviel arbeit da dann immer die zitate reinzukopieren


----------



## paddey (10. Mai 2009)

nicht Shakes und Fidget !!! nein ;/


----------



## Kahadan (10. Mai 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Vivendi hat sich mit Activison fusioniert und heißt nun Activision Blizzard. Ist nun der größter publisher der welt (noch vor EA)



Nicht ganz.
Es ist nur die Spielesparte von Vivendi mit Activision fusioniert.

Vivendi selbst hat nichts mit Activision zu tun, es ist wirklich nur die eine "Abteilung" mit Acti zusammengekommen.
Mehrheitseigner von A-B ist Vivendi.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Es ist nur die Spielesparte von Vivendi mit Activision fusioniert.
> 
> Vivendi selbst hat nichts mit Activision zu tun, es ist wirklich nur die eine "Abteilung" mit Acti zusammengekommen.
> Mehrheitseigner von A-B ist Vivendi.


jap du hast recht sry 


> 2. Dez. 2007 ... Vivendi Games und Activision schließen sich zusammen. Unter dem Dach von Vivendi soll so mit "Activision Blizzard" der weltweit größte [...]


Vollkommen fusioniert sind Activison und Vivendie Games eine Sparte der Firma Vivendi die zum größtenteil ihr geld mit TV Mobilfunk und Musik verdienen. Vivendi Games gehörte zwar zu dne 5 größten Publishern der Welt war im Konzern Vivendi selbst nur ein kleines Licht .

btw: sry für off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerod (10. Mai 2009)

HAHAHA dass ich nicht lache! Wenn die tatsächlich verlangen, dass die besagten Episoden offline gestellt werden, dann hoffe ich dass auch Activision/Blizzard Post von George Lucas' Anwälten bekommt! Man trifft z.B. auf einen gewissen Harrison Jones im Spiel (und der hat Angst vor Schlangen...) und die Rennbahn in Tausend Nadeln erinnert mich auch stark an Tatooine und Pod-Rennen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und wie wär's mit anderen "Plagiaten" wie Bubber Glump? Achso, na klar, das sind Filme, ich verstehe... Dann hoffe ich auf Rockstar Games und dass der Name der Quest "Grand Theft Palomino" geändert wird, eindeutige Anspielung auf eine sehr bekannte Spieleserie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Meine Güte die haben Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard/Vivendi sollten lieber aufpassen das sich Macher Herr der Ringe nicht über das Addon WotLK aufregen wegen der vielen Ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## abe15 (10. Mai 2009)

Zeperus schrieb:


> Sonst hat Blizzard nix zu tun oder ???
> Die machen doch kein Geld mit S & F also was is deren Problem?!?



Naja damit hast du das Problem schon genannt.
Blizzard macht kein Geld damit.
Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Catsmoves (10. Mai 2009)

ich find sowas echt doof. na gott sei dank hab ich mir den comic noch gekauft. ich find ehrlich gesagt comics und bücher von wow viel interessanter als das spiel selber. aber hoffe das S & F trotzdem irgendwie einigen können und weiter machen können.


----------



## Here-to-Stay (10. Mai 2009)

ja nö bitte nicht s & f -.-
die von blizzard haben schon probleme :O


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2009)

Jerod schrieb:


> HAHAHA dass ich nicht lache! Wenn die tatsächlich verlangen, dass die besagten Episoden offline gestellt werden, dann hoffe ich dass auch Activision/Blizzard Post von George Lucas' Anwälten bekommt! Man trifft z.B. auf einen gewissen Harrison Jones im Spiel (und der hat Angst vor Schlangen...) und die Rennbahn in Tausend Nadeln erinnert mich auch stark an Tatooine und Pod-Rennen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das tolle ist nur Andeutungen sind nicht strafbar ... solange nicht bewiesen werden kann das urheberrechtlich geschütze inhalte bewusst verwendet werden sit es nicht strafbar. wie weiter oben von mir angeführt gibt es in den S&F comics aber deutlich mehr als nur anspielungen ( nordend nagrad nethersturm murloc t2 rüstungsets etc )


----------



## Slow0110 (10. Mai 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen?
Die wollen doch bestimmt nur noch mehr Geld verdienen =/


----------



## tugluk (10. Mai 2009)

Dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen das Blizz auch mal Buffed runternimmt..............


----------



## Agyros (10. Mai 2009)

Bisher hab ich ja immer Blizz verteidigt, aber das finde ich nun auch mal voll daneben oO. 

ABER, rein rechtlich geht das klar. Da wird (anscheinend) ohne Absprache Geld mit copyrightgeschütztem Material verdient ... aus seien es "nur" Wortmarken. Das Activision da nen Teil von haben will, kann ich mir gut vorstellen und teilweise sogar nachvollziehen. Zumal sich das sicher niemand aus der Programmierabteilung oder gar aus der Community Ecke ausgedacht hat, das war irgend nen "toller" Anwalt, der sein Prämienkonto aufbessern will ... Der hat keine Ahnung was er damit nun hervorgerufen hat.


----------



## Bowko (10. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht verlagern sie die Comics ja nach Alt Ironforge und so..da darf man schließlich offiziell nicht hin, weil sonst der Ban droht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (10. Mai 2009)

Absolut lächerlich. Das ist die beste Werbung, die Aktion völlig kontraproduktiv. 

Sollten die wirklich soviel Kohle damit machen, sollen sie ihnen die Rechte zur Verwendung verkaufen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Ist wohl genauso wie die
Copyrightverletztung an den
Harry Potter Filmen bei Coldmirror...

*Finde sowas echt scheiße!*

Da macht man ne Parodie und gibt tausende
Fans und Blizzard macht es schlecht.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert das nicht auch bei Dark Legacy :/


nicht darklegacy :O


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2009)

Gott ich hab dazu schon was im blog geschrieben aber ... dies ist wieder ein weiterer punkt warum ich WoW im Herbst den Rücken kehre (Sprich Acc kündigen) spiele zwar zur zeit auch net wirklich aber erst im herbst wird es wieder ne alternative zu wow geben .. also das was Blizz da tut is einfach nur hirnrissig und ne sauerei und bis grade eben wusste i net wie viele comix gelöscht werden .. das ist ja fast die halbe reihe ... fuck off Blizzard


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2009)

shakes und fidget lehnen sich nich zu sehr an wow an? nein üüüüüüberhaupt nich XDDDD

schade isses trotzdem auch wenn ich die nich wirklich regelmäßig gelesen hab.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Naja wo Blizzard recht hat,haben sie recht. 
Und die Rechtslage ist auch eindeutig - also pech für Shakes&Fidget.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Wen Fan-Altionen um bestimmte Filme und Spiele zu gross werden, werden sie von den SPielen und Filmen selbst eingestampft, damit sie Geld mit Copyright machen können. Aber hier muss das Gehirn dieser Firmen einschalten. Lasst die Fans und sie holen noch mehr Menschen dazu^^
Also indirekt ein + für die Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dann aber das Spiel nicht mehr gut lauft, diese Fan-aktionen noch hier sind, kann man sie Verklagen um noch ein bisschen Geld rauszuholen.

Und, merket euch: Jede Firma haben bestimmte Menschen, die dafür sorgen, möglichst wenig Geld ausm Fenster zu schmeissen und möglichst viel Geld einzunehmen. 

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2009)

Daraus erkennt man wieder. Das Blizzard nichts zu tun hat. Es gibt schon sehr lange diese Folgen und auf einmal ziehen die den Hebel um. Weiß auch nicht was das soll.  Es werden so viele Videos mit WoW Inhalten gedreht und gemacht usw, aber bei Comics die etwas mit WoW zu tun haben, kacken die sich in die Hose.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Mai 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

man man wieso müssen die guten kleinen immer von den großen bösen eingestampft werden?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2009)

blizzard schlecht, um es mit den worten eines riesenkakerlaken aus einem buch zu sagen.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den letzten hab ich noch nicht gesehen -.-"


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

leute die ganzen Videos auf Youtube mit wow sind shiceegal weil damit die leute kein geld machen aber mit Shakes und Fidget wurde halt mal Geld gemacht ohne das einverständnis von Blizz und somit ist das absolut rechtens

ABER

es ist auch strunzdumm von Blizz weils kostenlose WErbung ist und man sich so auch seine Kunden vergraulen kann


----------



## simion (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard muss sterben! Da ich mitlerweile eh keine WoW mehr spiele, kann ich auch meinen alten Account dazu benutzen ihnen mal meine Meinung dazu mitzuteilen!!!! Wie viel verdienen die im Monat? 1 Milliarde Dollar? Warum soll sie dann sowas stören? Blizzard ist so ziemlich die schlimmste, dümmste, geldgierigste, egoistischste und bescheuertste Firma die es auf der Welt gibt!!!!!!!!
Edit: Mein WoW Account ist gelöscht! Auf nimmer wiedersehen ihr **************** bei Blizzard!!!


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

>3 promille im blut+ forum = schlecht


----------



## LittleFay (11. Mai 2009)

Traurig..
Shakes & Fidget waren sogar mal im Community Watch, da war alles in Ordnung.. Und nun auf einmal nicht mehr. Alle Daumen hoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

naja, eigentlich hat blizz ja recht.
s&f verdienen wohl auch einiges mit copyrightgeschuetztem material.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diese kapitalistischen schweine wollen geld verdienen ... unverschämtheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/ironie off


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt, alkohol in DEM masse ist schlecht...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> diese kapitalistischen schweine wollen geld verdienen ... unverschämtheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lass die ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Gesetzlich gesehen könnte Blizzard ihnen garnichts, solange sie nicht Geld mit Shakes&Fidget verdienen (Siehe "Dark Legacy Comics"). Da sie aber Tassen und T-Shirts verkaufen, müssten sie Blizzard am Gewinn beteiligen. Das tun sie nicht, also ist Blizzard wohl leider im Recht. Auch wenn es einigen auf den Zeiger geht und Blizzards Moral anzweifeln.
Fakt ist aber: Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lass die ironie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


? why ironie sollte weltsprache werden 
haste was gegen kapitalismus?


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

wenn sie aber nur ihre unkosten mit den verkäufen decken is das ganze wieder hinfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also für mch is blizz gestorben net nru deswegen aber des passt dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn sie aber nur ihre unkosten mit den verkäufen decken is das ganze wieder hinfällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kommste denn auf so nen Schwachsinn?
Wenn ich 10 AC/DC-CDs kaufe und 5 davon weiterverkaufe, also Miese mache, ist das immernoch eine Straftat.


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

warum is das ne straftat? wenn du die AC/DC CD&#347; veränderst und dann weiterverkaufst is das eine "Urheberrechtsverletzung" und das ist keine straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkleit nur mal so als info 

und da KEIN GEWINN ... ist kein finanzieller Vorteil zu sehen sprich ist die begrüdung das sie geld verdienen hinfällig



> Was passiert, wenn ich ein Kopierprogramm kostenlos an Arbeitskollegen oder Schulkameraden weitergebe?
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass dies wohl das Urheberrecht des Programmherstellers verletzt, wenn es ich nicht gerade um Share- oder Freeware handelt, stellt dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar. Diese kann gem. § 111a Abs. 1a, Abs. 2 UrhG mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 50.000 Euro geahndet werden. Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit liegt im Verbreiten von 'Vorrichtungen' (sprich: Kopierprogrammen) über den Kreis der mit dem Täter persönlich verbundenen Personen hinaus. Arbeitskollegen oder Schulkameraden sind nicht 'persönlich verbunden', gleiches gilt für Besucher einer Homepage oder Chatpartner. Persönlich verbunden sind Familie, Partner, Hauhaltsangehörige oder Freunde.



Quelle Urheberrecht FAQ

Mit dem Quote wollte i nur mitteilen das eine Urheberrechtsverletzung KEINE STraftat is sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen frag ich mich auch warum es immer heißt .. Straftat xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Straftat, Ordnungwidrigkeit. Is das gleiche, nur anders.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn auf so nen Schwachsinn?
> Wenn ich 10 AC/DC-CDs kaufe und 5 davon weiterverkaufe, also Miese mache, ist das immernoch eine Straftat.


mein eigentum verkaufen is verboten? óÒ


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

nicht wirklich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es das gelcihe wär .. hätte es keinen anderen namen 

Was sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede ? Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist ein rechtswidriger und schuldhafter Rechtsverstoß, jedoch ohne kriminellen Gehalt. Deshalb werden Ordnungswidrigkeiten nur mit Geldbuße, und nicht mit Strafe geahndet.




> Abgrenzung
> 
> Die Frage, ob seine Handlung den Tatbestand einer Ordnungswidrigkeit oder den einer Straftat erfüllt, spielt für den Handelnden ein wichtige Rolle. Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten sind die Sanktionen des Strafrechts ausgeschlossen. Auch das Verfahren richtet sich im Falle einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach dem OWiG und nicht nach der StPO.
> 
> ...



Krimpedia 

Also net das gleiche lieber ToNk-PiLs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein eigentum verkaufen is verboten? óÒ


Normalerweise kannst und darfst Du alles weiterverkaufen, das Du legal erworben hast, jedoch mit Einschränkungen. ZB Tickets für ein Konzert darfst Du maximal so teuer weiterverkaufen wie Du sie eingekauft hast, es sei denn Du hast die Lizenz, die Tickets teurer weiterzuverkaufen. So ähnlich dürfte das vermutlich mit den meisten Produkten aussehen.
Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst und darfst Du alles weiterverkaufen, das Du legal erworben hast, jedoch mit Einschränkungen. ZB Tickets für ein Konzert darfst Du maximal so teuer weiterverkaufen wie Du sie eingekauft hast, es sei denn Du hast die Lizenz, die Tickets teurer weiterzuverkaufen. So ähnlich dürfte das vermutlich mit den meisten Produkten aussehen.
> Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


außer versteigerungen ^^

ich sag nur wackentickets für 250 euro nd mehr


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst und darfst Du alles weiterverkaufen, das Du legal erworben hast, jedoch mit Einschränkungen. ZB Tickets für ein Konzert darfst Du maximal so teuer weiterverkaufen wie Du sie eingekauft hast, es sei denn Du hast die Lizenz, die Tickets teurer weiterzuverkaufen. So ähnlich dürfte das vermutlich mit den meisten Produkten aussehen.
> Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


löl
der staat nimmt mir also das recht nach den gesentzen des marktes zu handeln? lusitge sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (12. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn auf so nen Schwachsinn?
> Wenn ich 10 AC/DC-CDs kaufe und 5 davon weiterverkaufe, also Miese mache, ist das immernoch eine Straftat.






riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein eigentum verkaufen is verboten? óÒ



Bei einem Kauf von DVDs,Musikcds, PC-Spielen etc, kauft man meines wissens nicht das spiel sondern nur eine Lizenz das spiel zu verwenden, somit is die Disc nicht wircklich dein Eigentum sondern nur Ein Datenträger von etwas wo du dir die Lizenz erworben hast es zu benützen. Inwiefern eine weitere verwendung nicht Ordnungsgemäß ist is dann oft Ansichtssache, für die meisten Firmen is es ok wenns im familiären Umfeld lediglich ist, aber sobald es einer breiteren Masse zur verfügung gestellt wird, braucht man wieder ne extra Lizenz. So versteh ich das Im Moment mit dem ganzen Irrsin mit dem Urheberrecht, der vorallem von Kanzleien betrieben wird, die nur von Firmen beauftragt werden, inwiefern und wie streng das dann letztenendes gehandhabt wird liegt oft in den Händen der Juristen und nicht in denen der Firma.

Ist nur so meine Einschätzung, kann mich natürlich auch Täuschen.

Achja wer denkt , man darf heutzutage noch frei handeln irrt, heutzutage hat irgendein Konzern an irgendwas ein Urheberrecht oder Patent, liegt vorallem daran, dass man damit unmengen an Geld verdienen kann wenn die Gerichte bzw. der Staat mitspielt.


----------



## Gron83 (12. Mai 2009)

> Wie kommste denn auf so nen Schwachsinn?
> Wenn ich 10 AC/DC-CDs kaufe und 5 davon weiterverkaufe, also Miese mache, ist das immernoch eine Straftat.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn ich 10 kaufe und einen Teil an andere weiterverkaufe, vielleicht weil diese nicht selber zum einkaufen kommen, dann ist das lange nicht verboten. Eine Straftat ist es schon gar nicht. 
Nicht legal wäre es dann, wenn ich eine kaufe, kopiere und dann die Kopien oder das Original Verkaufe (man dürfte nur als Sicherungskopie haben, was man im Original hat, sofern kein Kopierschutz umgangen wurde)



> Bei einem Kauf von DVDs,Musikcds, PC-Spielen etc, kauft man meines wissens nicht das spiel sondern nur eine Lizenz das spiel zu verwenden, somit is die Disc nicht wircklich dein Eigentum sondern nur Ein Datenträger von etwas wo du dir die Lizenz erworben hast es zu benützen


Stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Natürlich erwerbe ich kein geistiges Eigentum am Inhalt des Datenträgers, der Datenträger an sich jedoch wird mein Eigentum. Solange ich den Inhalt also nicht verändere oder dazu benutze,
Geld zu verdienen, darf ich den Datenträger selbst auch weiterverkaufen, sofern ich ihn nicht mehr haben möchte. Ob ich dann 5&#8364; weniger oder mehr bekomme, als ich ursprünglich bezahlt habe, liegt beim Käufer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit dazu: Ich könnte theoretisch auch die WoW-Datenträger verkaufen, solange ich nur diese, jedoch nicht den damit erstellten Account anbiete. Wie gesagt, der Inhalt gehört mir nicht, das ist richtig. Aber das Medium, 
auf dem dieser gespeichert ist, schon.

Edit 2: Irgendwie driftet das ein wenig vom Thema ab. Das die Comics abgeändert werden müssen, da sie scheinbar einige Copyrights verletzen mag auf den ersten Blick madig rüberkommen, jedoch wird damit nunmal auch Geld verdient und 
somit hat Activision/Blizzard ein Recht, sich einzuschalten. Solange sie nicht klagen und Gelder fordern, ist die Sache an sich auch nicht wirklich schlimm, zumal scheinbar die betroffenen Episoden wohl nur abgeändert, nicht gelöscht werden müssen.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Blizzard muss sterben! Da ich mitlerweile eh keine WoW mehr spiele, kann ich auch meinen alten Account dazu benutzen ihnen mal meine Meinung dazu mitzuteilen!!!! Wie viel verdienen die im Monat? *1 Milliarde Dollar?* Warum soll sie dann sowas stören? Blizzard ist so ziemlich die schlimmste, dümmste, geldgierigste, egoistischste und bescheuertste Firma die es auf der Welt gibt!!!!!!!!


1 Milliarde? Sicherlich nicht. Ich schätze mal auf rund 60-70 Millionen.
Und nun , versetz dich mal in Blizzards Lage: Wenn du ein Spiel hast das millionen einnimmt,versucht man so oder so das meiste Geld rauszuholen. Das ist der Markt - EA,Ubisoft,Jowood etc. handeln seit Jahren so. Willkommen in der Realität. 



Dracun schrieb:


> wenn sie aber nur ihre unkosten mit den verkäufen decken is das ganze wieder hinfällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ist es nicht. Sie haben mit einer geschützen Marke geld verdient (ob sie das nun für neue Farben oder sonst was ausgeben tut hier nichts zur sache) und somit ist Blizzard klar im Recht.
Man sollte,wenn man sowas macht,vorher im klaren sein was man eigentlich genau damit tut.


----------



## Impostor (13. Mai 2009)

irgendwie Trollig die Kiddys hier
man merkt ihr kommt nicht oft raus oder?

Blizzard zu flamen zu versuchen weil die Ihr Urheberrecht durchsetzen wollen, weil ein anderer hier Geld verdienen wollte
Der Rechtsabteilung gehts zu erst mal ums Recht und das haben die nun mal

*Willkommen in der Wirklichen Welt *

Wenn ihr wen Flamen wollt
wie wär´s mit denen die Weiß auf Blau ganz oben stehn und hier kräftig kassieren aber keine Lizenzgebühren blechen
aber ich denke dafür sind die meisten noch zu jung für, vllt. in so 6 Jahren wenn ihr Volljährig seid kapiert ihrs
Ansonsten sind die einfach selbst schuld wenn die so Blauäugig da ran gehn


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

Glaube nicht an ein Ende.
Wenn würde Blizzard sich damit ins eigene Bein schießen, naja wenn sie es brauchen.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

theoretisch wäre es ja auch besser für blizz das gold selber zu verkaufen als alle die es tun (zahlende kunden) zu bannen... immerhin wollten sie ja auch mal ein set für geld verkaufen, und für bares geld kriegt man ja auch die traidingcard games die wiederum ein gegenstand sein können...
(nicht das ich gold kaufen gut finde^^) wird ein spieler der gold gekauft hat wirklich auf ewig gebannt? 
wenn man mal im ebay guckt wie viel da angeboten wird... 

so (trotz copyright) ist es eher negativwerbung für die jungens und mädels bei blizz


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

wie ich geistiges eigentum hasse.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Mai 2009)

die sache ist ja die, durch den verkauf der comicbücher, wurde mit geistigem eigentum geld verdient. und somit is blizz sauer. wenns ein ganz normales fan-comic wäre, würde blizz nich rum meckern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie ich geistiges eigentum hasse.



Und warum?


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finds ja sehr Amüsant wie die WoW Seite von Gamona auf die sache abgeht.


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2009)

P-Server stehn lassen und so, aber S&F killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ciao ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und warum?



weil es kreativität einschränkt.

die beiden haben was gefunden was sie gut können. comis sind meiner meinung nach kunst. und durch das geistige eigentum dass blizzard besitzt wird ihnen verboten sich selbst zu verwirklichen und in dieser richtung kreativ tätig zu werden ...

das ist ein fall.

was meinst du wieviel fälle es gibt? nicht nur auf comics bezogen. auch musik betrifft das. es würde viel mehr kunst geben wenn das abgeschafft werden würde.

klar machen leute die was nachmachen dann auch geld. und? wenn sie es gut können steht es ihnen meiner meinung nach frei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weil es kreativität einschränkt.



Naja... wer die Kreativität anderer benutzen muss um selbst kreativ zu werden... viel einschränken kann man da ja nicht... also ist das kein Argument...

Sie haben doch auch genug Comics z.B. die nicht direkt auf WoW bezogen sind... warum nicht da weiter machen?


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> klar machen leute die was nachmachen dann auch geld. und? *wenn sie es gut können steht es ihnen meiner meinung nach frei.*


Ist es eben nicht - die Marke ist mit einen copyright versehen. 
Blizzard hat WoW erfunden (auch das Warcraft Universum,hierbei nur die Anlehnung das sie sich halt an das Warhammer Universum angelehnt haben (nicht das einer hier gleich wieder rumheulen muss ...)) - da kann nicht jeder kommen und einfach das nutzen und damit Geld machen. Wie selor sagte,sie nutzen ja auch nur die Kreativität von Blizzard um dann das in ihren Comics zu verarbeiten.


----------



## droidle (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe shakes&Fidget machen weiter, das mit Blizzard bekommen sie schon gebacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die comics sind Spitze und wäre zu schade wenn Blizz sich jetzt in den weg wirft, richtiges Potenzial haben sie !
Macht weiter so


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht - die Marke ist mit einen copyright versehen.
> Blizzard hat WoW erfunden (auch das Warcraft Universum,hierbei nur die Anlehnung das sie sich halt an das Warhammer Universum angelehnt haben (nicht das einer hier gleich wieder rumheulen muss ...)) - da kann nicht jeder kommen und einfach das nutzen und damit Geld machen. Wie selor sagte,sie nutzen ja auch nur die Kreativität von Blizzard um dann das in ihren Comics zu verarbeiten.


du antwortest auf einen post, der sagt wie es sein sollte damit wie es ist. das geht nich zusammen, mein lieber.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind bereit Blizz zu raiden xD

Ich denke Blizz will se ganz auflösen und dann selbst so etwas in der Art erstellen.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

*Darf ich Romane, Drehbücher, Theaterstücke oder andere Adaptionen Ihrer Spiele verfassen?*
Nein. Blizzard Entertainment® behält sich alle Rechte vor, die Erzeugnisse der Firma in jeder Form auszuwerten. Wir wollen unseren Kunden eine zusammenhängende Geschichte und ein stimmiges Universum anbieten und sicherstellen, dass nur offiziell lizenziertes und geprüftes Material von bester Qualität auf der Basis unserer Charaktere und anderer kreativer Werke der Firma entsteht.


----------



## Rexo (16. Mai 2009)

*was kommt als nextes dran??

die machinima´s?

allimania??dan der rest der welt??*

*psas ip stohnen is ja ma ne neue idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> die machinima´s?
> 
> allimania??dan der rest der welt??[/i][/b]


nein. 
die verdienen damit kein geld -> erlaubt


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2009)

Das hier sieht Blizz jetzt über meinem Kopf:

-500000 Ruf [yves]

für den Rest...nc-.-


----------



## Tokage (14. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich dumm gelaufen.

Ich persöhnlich habe F+S eigentlich immer mehr als eine Art Werbung für WoW gesehen, rechtlich gesehen ist dem natürlich nicht so.

Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass man sich da irgendwie einigen kann und dass es nicht das Aus für unsere beiden Helden ist...


----------



## DefenderX (15. Juni 2009)

Schneesturm wird immer ärmer... Echt das letzte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

He ihr beiden macht doch ein paar Comics zur Warhammer wäre echt nice


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2009)

sobald die warhammer comix verkaufen wird auch warhammer vorbeischauen
gratis ist alles erlaubt
sobald es zu ner preisfrage kommt reagieren viele firmen verdammt schnell


----------



## DefenderX (15. Juni 2009)

Aber das mal bei mythic/goa angefragt wird wäre doch zumindest der Versuch irgendwo weiterzumachen... Finde wenn man direkt so kommt kann man sich auch direkt die Kugel geben also bitte etwas positives denken...


Wenigstens habe ich noch das Comic-Heft davon  und da kommt mir der Sucker-Verein von Schneesturm net dran ;-P

Ich weiss schon warum ich WoW verlassen  habe und das was derzeit angeht  zeigt mir das ich das richtige getan habe...

PS: Geil würde es kommen wenn  Buffed demonstrativ auch nix mehr über WoW berichten würde bzw entsprechende Seiten zumindest vorübergehend deaktiviert.Da sollten sich dann aber auch alle anderen Communityseiten und Fanseiten in Deutschland beteiligen. Auch sollten keine WoW-User für 2-3 Tage ins offizielle Forum einloggen (besser wäre ein Spielverzicht für die Zeit).

Zumindest aber sollte eine Petition drinnen sein das wäre das mindeste...


----------



## Ocian (15. Juni 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf das S+F Computerspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch diese Möglichkeit wird die Story auch weitergehen, wer mehr dazu lesen will, naja steht alles im Buffed Magazin und ich schreib sicher nicht alles ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (15. Juni 2009)

Im Recht ist Blizzard leider.
Jedoch finde ich ist es bei solchen Sachen eine Ermessensfrage ob man es zulässt oder nicht.
Die S+F-Comics waren, bzw. sind eine 1a-Werbung für WoW. Durch die humoristische Darstellung gewinnt man eher Leute als dass man ein Produkt verunglimpft. Immerhin will man ja Spaß im Ernst des Lebens haben wenn man solche Comics liest und so macht es neugierig eben auch auf das Spiel.
SLoM ist ja ebenso zu sehen.
Wäre es mein Produkt, dann würde ich eher zu meiner Webeabteilung sagen "Hey, schaut euch das an wieviele Leute die damit erreichen! Warum nehmt ihr das nicht mal als Beispiel?".


----------



## cbuffed76 (15. Juni 2009)

Das is ja mal frech.

Die Rechtsabteilung von A/B wird da ja nicht urplötzlich drüber gestolpert sein.
Die sind sich doch siche seit Längerem der S&F Site bewusst und haben das als Mittel zum Hype-pushen gerne geduldet.
Kaum "stagnieren" die Userzahlen bei (angeblich) 11,5 Mio usern, werden Rechtsabteilungen aktiv um harmlose, lustige, und unterhaltsame Comics, die lange Zeit als kostenlose Promo geduldet wurden, auf einmal als bedenklich eingestuft.
Wie arm is das denn?

Kann man da nicht Gewohnheitsrecht geltend machen? Ich mein, seit wann gibt es die S&F Comics nun? 
Bisher haben die ja auch net gemeckert.
Dreist, echt.

Ich wünsche den beiden echt talentierten Zeichnern, dass sie eine passende Antwort darauf finden (in zeichnerischer Manier) und sich anderen Gebieten (LotRo, WoW, etc.) zuwenden, deren ursprünglicher Hersteller mehr "Spaß" verstehen.

Activision/Blizzard = Miesepeter des Monats!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> Activision/Blizzard = Miesepeter des Monats!



du bist nen monat zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

